# Flexible - 2007



## Jochen Kühner (22 März 2007)

Dies Jahr soll noch flexible 2007 herauskommen.

Hat schon jm. was davon gehört oder gesehen??


----------



## Human (22 März 2007)

Vor ein paar Tagen war ich auf der Siemens-Veranstaltung "7 nach 5".

Eigentlich war angekündigt, dass der Herr von Siemens den Teilnehmern erzählen wollte wie man mit WinCC flexible E-Mails verschicken kann, er hat uns allerdings erzählt, dass Siemens die Probleme von WinCC flexible kennt:

- Performance
- große Dateien
- alles so laaaangsaaaam
usw.

und, dass die Siemensianer daran sind das zu optimieren und dass das in der neuen Version (2007) verbessert sein soll. Ich glaube, dass Siemens mehr daran bemüht ist WinCC flexible schneller zu machen, als neue Funktionen zu entwickeln.

Bin ja selber schon gespannt, was da rauskommt...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (22 März 2007)

Hallo,



> Ich glaube, dass Siemens mehr daran bemüht ist WinCC flexible schneller zu machen, als neue Funktionen zu entwickeln.


 
Ist das nicht auch der richtigere Weg ?
Wenn der geschafft ist wird es wohl auch leichter fallen neue Funktionen zu integrieren.

Sonst würde es ja noch immer mehr zugemüllt und immer noch langsamer...

Übrigens - auf der 7nach5 war ich auch...


----------



## Dagobert (22 März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu den 17 Uhr Veranstaltungen von Siemens...

Lohnt deren Besuch aus eurer Sicht oder kann man sich das oft sparen.

Bekomme regelmäßig die Einladungen, war aber noch nie dort.


Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mal eure Eindrücke schildert.

Gruß


----------



## guenni (22 März 2007)

Hallo Dagobert,

ich war erst einmal da. Jedoch richtig weitergebracht hat es mich nicht.
Die Referenten hatten damals für Fragen gar keine Zeit.  
Wenn ich irgendwas spezielles Wissen möchte ruf ich unseren Vertreter an. Oder ich schau mal was ich auf der Homepage finde.

Guenni


----------



## Human (22 März 2007)

Interessant ist es auf jeden Fall, finde ich, auch wenn bei der Veranstaltung mehr über die Problematik von WinCC flexible geredet worden ist als über die Funktionen.

Aber das, was gezeigt wurde war viel in einer relativ begrenzten Zeit und nicht sehr ausfühlich aber hat ein bisschen tieferen Einblick in die Sache gegeben.

Und vor dem Vortrag gab es eine Suppe mit Brötchen und danach auch noch Nudeln und einen Bröckel Fleisch (hat auch gut geschmeckt!). Und allein deshalb lohnt es sich doch schon!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (22 März 2007)

> Und allein deshalb lohnt es sich doch schon! :wink:


 
... kommt darauf an wie weit deine Anreise zur Veranstaltung ist - bei den Spritpreisen.

Es kommt darauf an was man davon erwartet. Ein Lehrgang ist das natürlich nicht.

Die Themen sind ja breit gefächert und man muss ja nicht jedes mal hin.

Fragen sind aber kein Problem - so lange man sie vor versammelter Mannschaft stellt zumindest. Wer natürlich erwartet daß jeder anschließend noch zu einem "vier-Augen-Gespräch-bei-einem-Tässchen-Kaffe" gebittet wird wird (natürlich) enttäuscht.

Jetzt noch mal zurück zu flexible:

Den "ganz" tiefen Einblick bekommt man dort sicher auch nicht aber zumindest einen Vorgeschmack auf das was kommt - und das ist ja schon mal was. Auf jeden fall war zu beobachten daß sie mit Versprechungen sich schön zurückgehalten haben und wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen gelandet sind.


----------



## misconduct (12 April 2007)

wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe weil ich nicht alles gelesen habe korrigiert mich bitte!!!

... aber es kann doch nicht sein das alle möglichen leute auf dem wn cc flexible rum hacken ?!?!?

bei etlichen programmen gibt es fehler ohne ende ( siehe windows ) und die bringen jeden monat x hotfixe raus, und darüber beschwert sich keiner!!!
was wollt ihr anwender denn überhaupt ???
der support ist meiner meinung nach mehr als überragend und an inovationen bei anderen firmen sucht man vergeblich ...oder etwa nicht?

das das ein oder andere verbeserungswürdig ist ist wohl klar, aber kommt zeit kommt rat ... 
und ja, man kann e-mails versenden, und es ist keine zauberei ;-)
geht auf die hannover messe und ihr werdet nicht glauben was es für eine neue inovation geben wird ;-)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe weil ich nicht alles gelesen habe korrigiert mich bitte!!!



Ich korrigiere dich gerne.

Offensichtlich hast du noch nie mit ProTool gearbeitet.

Gemäss dem Motto "Gold gab ich für Eisen".


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe weil ich nicht alles gelesen habe korrigiert mich bitte!!!
> 
> ... aber es kann doch nicht sein das alle möglichen leute auf dem wn cc flexible rum hacken ?!?!?
> 
> ...



Junge, Junge !
Seitdem ich mit WinCCFlex arbeite, bereue ich meine Meckerei auf ProTool. Obwohl dort einiges zu bemängeln ist, ist WinCCFlex im Vergleich zu ProTool ein fetter, dicker, langsamer, und obendrein dummer Dudley Dursley (ums mal mit Harry Potter zu beschreiben). Ich bin nicht der Beta-Tester von Bill Gates, aber sicher auch nicht der von Siemens, zumal sogar preislich noch Welten dazwischen sind. Siemens müht sich, ok, aber das darf man auch erwarten, oder? Es geht auch weniger um Fehler im Allgemeinen, die gibts immer in Programmen, wer hier weiß das nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, aber für mich ist WinCCFlex schon vom System her eine Totgeburt, hast du mal nachgesehen, wieviele Tausende DLL, OCX, ... auf deinem Computer gelandet sind? Wir groß ist ein mittleres Flex-Projekt, im Vergleich zu ProTool? Kann man das nicht anders machen, warum ist Siemens das eigentlich Sch...-egal? Interessiert die Jungs unsere Meinung überhaupt, die müssen doch gerade nach den Erfahrungen mit ProTool und den ersten Step7-Manager-Versionen wissen, worauf es ankommt? Mich hat das Ganze maßlos enttäuscht!!!!!! Und das will was heißen!


----------



## volker (12 April 2007)

@ralle
200% ACK


----------



## Oberchefe (13 April 2007)

> und an inovationen bei anderen firmen sucht man vergeblich ...oder etwa nicht?


 
Kennst Du überhaupt andere Firmen bzw. deren Produkte?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 April 2007)

*Link....*

http://www.automation.siemens.com/hmi/html_00/microsites/wincc-flexible-2007-overview.htm


----------



## misconduct (13 April 2007)

warum hängen denn noch so viele an dem pro tool ?? versteh das einfach nicht...
man kann weniger panels ansprechen, die "versprochene" e-mail funkion wird es bei pro tool bestimmt nicht geben!!!
genau so könnnte ich noch hunderte sachen aufzählen die protool nicht unterstützt...
z.b.: routing : ich glaube bei pro tool sind nur 3 steuerungen erlaubt, bei wcf hingegen müssten es 16 sein, dann bin ich mir  nicht sicher wie es bei pro tool mit sm@rt server/client aussieht, teleservice ( meiner meinung nach eine fantastische sache ) dürfte pro tool auch nicht unterstützen, einfache web browser zugriffe auf panels genauso wenig.... 
die symbolische anbindung von variablen kann kinderlicht wieder eingetrichtet werden,  in wie weit das runtime object modell in pt ausgereift ist kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber ich denke mal das es in wcf deutlich verbessert wurde!!!
ach ja, zu der sache mit den tausenden von dll's, bzw ocx ... naja, hast du mal nachgesehen  wie viele microsoft dll's du auf m rechner hast ;-)
jetz mal im ernst : wenn ich ein so großes programm installiere dann mach ich mir davor ein grundimage was notfals wieder eingespielt werden kann... wo ist das problem ?!?
außerdem ist meiner meinung nach die bedinugn der wcf oberfläche viel inuitiver als pro tool ( ich weis, ich weis alles subjektiv ) aber das ist halt meine meinung!


----------



## misconduct (13 April 2007)

hier noch was zum thema inovation .... 

http://www.automation.siemens.com/hmi/html_00/microsites/simatic-mobile-panel-277-iwlan.htm


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 April 2007)

*hä???*

also, ich weis halt, das ich in protool mal geschwind was in der visu ändern konnte wenn ich geolt hab, aber die ladezeit und das gesammtreaktionsverhalten von fleixble machen ein so schnelles arbeiten wie unter protool einfach nicht mehr möglich. sicherlich ist vieles anderst und auch manches besser, trotzdem war ich mit protool sehr viel schneller...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 April 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> hier noch was zum thema inovation ....
> 
> http://www.automation.siemens.com/hmi/html_00/microsites/simatic-mobile-panel-277-iwlan.htm



Wenn ich damit tatsächlich Sicherheitsfunktionen realisieren will, brauch ich ne F-CPU. Das wird dann alles in allem recht teuer.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 April 2007)

Hallo,

es scheint hier generell ein Problem zu geben wenn sich jemand als flexible Befürworter "outet"...

Ich habe an anderer Stelle schon mal meine Meinung dazu abgegeben und wurde als Anfänger und Knecht von Bill Gates hingestellt.

Wenn es die alten ProTool Hasen bevorzugen es weiter hoch leben zu lassen (wobei das erst der Fall ist seit es flexible gibt -> vorher war ja ProTool das Opfer) dann bitte sehr.

Ich jedenfalls verwende nicht mehr MS-DOS sondern WindowsXP (obwohl DOS ja auch viiiiel schneller und besser ist) und habe auch keine Probleme mit WinCC flexible.

Mein Laptop ist Jahrgang 2004, hat einen P4 mit HT und 3,2GHz; 2048 MB RAM, eine 100GB Platte mit 7200U/min und ist - so denke ich zumindest optimal konfiguriert was Speicherverwaltung etc. angeht.

Flexible startet bei mir schneller als Corel Draw - aber ein langsamer Start ist an sich auch nicht tragisch wenn man die Zeit danach gegenüberstellt...

Ich starte übrigens flexible immer parallel - also nicht aus Step7 heraus, öffne das Projekt aber dennoch integriert. Der Vorteil: Flexible behält sich so die Einstellungen der Symbolleisten, Fensterposition etc. (was beim Step7-Start gerne mal wieder verloren geht) und verhält sich auch bei der Speichernutzung etwas anders (besser).

Mein WindowsXP System (incl. dem ganzen .net Zeugs) ist updatemäßig auf dem neuseten Stand und hat sogar das eine oder andere optionale Update bekommen welche teilweise Einschränkungen die gewisse Sicherheitsupdates mitbrachten wieder korrigierten - bei der ganzen Update Vielzahl ist es m.e. besser man beschäftigt sich ein bisschen damit (KB-Artikel durchlesen usw. damit man ein wenig im Bilde ist). Ausserdem brachte so ein optionales Update eine Verbesserung der Performance mit Mehrprozessorsystemen in Verbindung mit Software die nicht für solche ausgelegt ist - eben auch in Verbindung mit flexible (Generierungszeit eines großen Projekts vorher ~2min. nachher ~ 1,5min.

Tip: mal auf www.patch-info.de vorbeischauen... hier gibts stets aktuelle Infos zu Updates und deren Nebenwirkungen+Abhilfe (ein gepflegtes OS ist schliesslich Grundlage ALLER Software die darauf betrieben wird)

Ich setze die (kritisierte) Projektgröße in direkten Zusammenhang daß flexible auf .net basiert -> andere Software die das ebenfalls tut hatte die selben effekte (es ist also nicht flexible alleine).

Aber was hätte Siemens tun sollen? nicht auf .net setzen und u.U. einen richtungsweisenden Trend verschlafen ?

Flexible 2007 wird komplett auf der Nachfolgeversion von .net 1.1 - also der aktuellen 2.0 aufgebaut sein - diese soll anscheinend mit so umfangreicher Software etwas effektiver arbeiten - man wird sehen...

Die PC - Technik ist sehr kurzlebig -> das ist sicher schon jedem aufgefallen, und die Anforderungen die aktuelle Software an die Hardware stellt ist mit .net explosionsartig gestiegen. Aber es ziehen alle nach das ist amtlich - auch Step7 wird folgen und natürlich alles andere was Windowsbasiert ist. Flexible war eben einen Tick zu früh dran.

Ein weiteres Problem hatte Siemens natürlich mit den Entwicklern -> .net tickt ein wenig anders, daher war die 1.0 von flexible eine solche Katastrophe - es musste erst erfahrung gesammelt werden.

Das mit dem e-Mail Versand wird sicherlich auch noch verbessert werden.

Noch so am Rande: Eine vollständige Bausteinkonsistenzprüfung eines ~128K großen (bezogen auf Ladespeicher) Step7 - Projekts dauert bei mir ca. 6min. -> da meckert auch keiner...

WinCC flexible 2005sp1 mit HF7 ist auf jeden fall arbeitstauglich ! - es ist halt nur die frage wie man die Sache sieht.


So, jetzt kanns wieder Kritik hageln - ist mir aber egal


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 April 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn es die alten ProTool Hasen bevorzugen es weiter hoch leben zu lassen (wobei das erst der Fall ist seit es flexible gibt -> vorher war ja ProTool das Opfer) dann bitte sehr.



Also, ich hab mich über ProTool immer positiv geäußert!

Erst recht nach der flexible - Einführung !


----------



## Grollmus (13 April 2007)

Human schrieb:


> Eigentlich war angekündigt, dass der Herr von Siemens den Teilnehmern erzählen wollte wie man mit WinCC flexible E-Mails verschicken kann, er hat uns allerdings erzählt, dass Siemens die Probleme von WinCC flexible kennt:
> 
> - Performance
> - große Dateien
> ...


 
Soweit ich gehört habe, soll auch die Delta-Compilierung überarbeitet werden. Neben der Performance, mach diese immer wieder Probleme. Ich hatte schon öfters den Fall, dass etwas nicht funktioniert und ich suche, was ich falsch gemacht habe. Irgendwann sage ich "Alles neu generieren" und siehe da, es funktioniert.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 April 2007)

Grollmus schrieb:


> Soweit ich gehört habe, soll auch die Delta-Compilierung überarbeitet werden. Neben der Performance, mach diese immer wieder Probleme. Ich hatte schon öfters den Fall, dass etwas nicht funktioniert und ich suche, was ich falsch gemacht habe. Irgendwann sage ich "Alles neu generieren" und siehe da, es funktioniert.


 
"Alles neu generieren" mache ich sowieso spätestens immer bevor ich ein bearbeitetes Projekt speichere und schließe. Das gibt mir ein Stück Gewissheit nicht erst viel später auf einen eingenisteten Fehler zu stossen...


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2007)

Das Ganze hat bei weitem nichts mit "Alte Hasen hängen an ihrem alten Mist" und ProTool-freundlich seit WinCCFlex, zu zun. Alleine die Tatsache, daß so viele Leute WinCCFlex insgesamt (Einzelteile sind natürlich auch Klasse!) einfach Scheiße finden, gibt ja wohl genug zu denken. Für ein kleines Projekt, mit einer CPU und einem Panel (Das ist sicher der Standard in der Industrie), brauch ich keine 16 Panels anbinden können. Wenn jemand eierlegende Wollmilchsäue mag, bitte, kein Problem. Aber selbst viele der Kritikpunkte, die mich bei ProTool immer wieder störten (Textinport/-Export z.Bsp. in Symbollisten) sind teilweise in Flex immer noch nicht gelöst, bzw. sogar wieder auferstanden. Ich gebs zu, ich hab in den letzten 15 Jahren noch nie Telefon- und email-Funktionen an unseren Maschinen benötigt, da ich i.d.R. mit Maschinen und Anlagen beschäftigt bin, die eh nicht alleine produzieren, also immer mit Bedienern interagieren. Und stimmt, ich mag auch .Net nicht, die Gründe werden weiter oben ja genannt. Ob .Net eine zukunftsweisende Entwicklung ist, wird sich noch zeigen, dank minniweich wird aber sicher bald keiner mehr dran vorbei kommen. 


PS: Ich glaub nicht, daß hier im Forum schon jemand runtergemacht wurde, weil er WinCCFlex einsetzt, für die neuen Panels müssen wir das ja wohl alle machen.


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> "Alles neu generieren" mache ich sowieso spätestens immer bevor ich ein bearbeitetes Projekt speichere und schließe. Das gibt mir ein Stück Gewissheit nicht erst viel später auf einen eingenisteten Fehler zu stossen...



Das kann z.Bsp. nur ein Witz sein, daß sowas überhaupt nötig ist. 

Und es kann schon mal 10-30 Minuten dauern, ohne, daß man eine vernünftige Statusanzeige bekommt. Ich kenn Leute, die meinten WinCCFlex wär abgestürzt und haben den Comupter abgeschaltet und die Hotline angerufen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das kann z.Bsp. nur ein Witz sein, daß sowas überhaupt nötig ist.
> 
> Und es kann schon mal 10-30 Minuten dauern, ohne, daß man eine vernünftige Statusanzeige bekommt. Ich kenn Leute, die meinten WinCCFlex wär abgestürzt und haben den Comupter abgeschaltet und die Hotline angerufen.



Und 1GB RAM ist das absolute minimum....


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das kann z.Bsp. nur ein Witz sein, daß sowas überhaupt nötig ist.


 
Wieso Witz ? Wieso nötig ? - Ich mache es so weil ich so keine Probleme habe. Wieso soll ich nicht nach mehreren Stunden Arbeit anschließend vielleicht insgesamt 5-10min. investieren um alles "in trockene Tücher zu packen" ?? Ich gönne es mir einfach auf nummer sicher zu gehen da ich ja auch nicht erkennen kann wann es nun wirklich nötig ist und wann nicht.

Wenn man Fehler entdeckt sollte man sie vor allem den Entwicklern melden. Nur so besteht zumindest der Funke einer Chance es irgendwann mal abgestellt zu bekommen.

Hier ins Forum gehören Fehlerberichte ebenfalls rein -> aber mit dem Ziel andere darauf hinzuweisen und ggf. schon bekannte Lösungen mitzuteilen.

Manchmal nervt es einfach nur daß ein Thema am ende immer wieder in einer Grundsatzdiskusion Pro / Contra flexible endet, obwohl das gar nicht zweck des Themas war...



			
				Unregistrierter gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und 1GB RAM ist das absolute minimum....


 
Ja, siehe Installationshinweise.


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Wieso Witz ? Wieso nötig ? - Ich mache es so weil ich so keine Probleme habe. Wieso soll ich nicht nach mehreren Stunden Arbeit anschließend vielleicht insgesamt 5-10min. investieren um alles "in trockene Tücher zu packen" ?? Ich gönne es mir einfach auf nummer sicher zu gehen da ich ja auch nicht erkennen kann wann es nun wirklich nötig ist und wann nicht.
> 
> Wenn man Fehler entdeckt sollte man sie vor allem den Entwicklern melden. Nur so besteht zumindest der Funke einer Chance es irgendwann mal abgestellt zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Ohne Worte, wirklich, da kann ich nicht mal mehr lachen!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ohne Worte, wirklich, da kann ich nicht mal mehr lachen!


 
Na bestens für dich - oder vielleicht doch für mich ?

Ich habe lediglich eine mögliche Abhilfe aufgezeigt wie man einer vermeintlichen Schwachstelle relativ elegant aus dem Weg gehen kann in dem man eben pro forma am ende des Tages neu generiert.

Solch komische Hänger hatte ich dabei bis jetzt jedenfalls nicht - kann also auch nichts geschadet haben.

Man kanns natürlich auch drauf anlegen und dann alles auf die Software schieben...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 April 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Man kanns natürlich auch drauf anlegen und dann alles auf die Software schieben...



Man kann auch ordentliche Software verkaufen. Nach 3 Jahren Entwicklungszeit. Oder ?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Man kann auch ordentliche Software verkaufen. Nach 3 Jahren Entwicklungszeit. Oder ?


Da gebe ich dir 100%ig recht!

Ich habe aber jetzt auch schon mehrmals gesagt daß die derzeit aktuellste Version (also mit HF7) gar nicht so schlecht ist. 

Auch habe ich mitbekommen daß einige trotzdem das Hotfix nicht installiert haben - also selbst schuld wenn´s besser gehen könnte man es aber nicht nutzt.

Ausserdem wird sich dann im Sommer irgendwann zeigen wie gut die 2007er Version dann sein wird.

Versprochen wurde oft schon viel.


----------



## Grollmus (13 April 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Man kanns natürlich auch drauf anlegen und dann alles auf die Software schieben...


 
Ich erwarte schon, dass die Software fehlerfrei compiliert. Denn wenn ich kleinere Änderungen testen möchte ist es schon nervig alles neu zu generieren.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 April 2007)

Grollmus schrieb:


> Ich erwarte schon, dass die Software fehlerfrei compiliert. Denn wenn ich kleinere Änderungen testen möchte ist es schon nervig alles neu zu generieren.


Ich schrieb ja nicht nach jeder kleinen Änderung sondern am ende einer Session - dazwischen natürlich nur wenn ich den Eindruck habe es sei notwendig.

Aber wenn ich im Verlauf eines Projektes zwischenstände archiviere dann immer vorher alles generieren - auch in Step7.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 April 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Ausserdem wird sich dann im Sommer irgendwann zeigen wie gut die 2007er Version dann sein wird.
> 
> Versprochen wurde oft schon viel.



Ich wäre nicht so sicher, ob die 2007 dieses Jahr erscheint....

Man munkelt, das heftige Fehlerbereinigungen stattfinden, daher glaub ich eher, das es eine 2005 SP2 geben wird...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 April 2007)

Wenn das stimmt dann wäre mir ehrlich gesagt eine 2005 sp2 auch lieber als eine fehlerbehaftete 2007...


----------



## andre (13 April 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Man kanns natürlich auch drauf anlegen und dann alles auf die Software schieben...


Hallo,
sicher wird hier niemand an den Pranger gestellt, wenn er sich als WinCCflex-Nutzer outet. Immerhin sind wir ja drauf angewiesen, wenn wir die neuen Panel's von SIEMENS einsetzen.
Aber: Es geht hier nicht um ein Nischenprodukt, das gehätschelt und getätschelt werden muß, das man liebevoll pflegt, damit man auch nur ja einigermassen damit arbeiten kann. Es geht um Software vom Marktführer, mit der unzählig viele Programmierer täglich ihren Kampf ausfechten. Sicher sollte man sein Teil dazu beitragen und die Hardware auf dem neuesten Stand halten, was als Voraussetzung aber genügen sollte. In der Regel sind unsere Computer aber zum Programmieren gedacht und keine Spielekonsolen, wo stets die neuesten Patches und Cracks installiert sein sollten.
Jedenfalls, seit ich WinCCflex nutze, gehen die Uhren etwas langsamer und das ein oder andere Haar wird schneller grau - und genau das sollte bei einer Software, wo sicher nicht nur ein Entwickler dran arbeitet und wo jede Menge Erfahrung mitspielt, nicht der Fall sein. Ich bin jedenfalls nicht gewillt, mir diese Software schön zu reden. Immerhin gibt es kaum Alternativen.
Gruß Andre


----------



## Zottel (13 April 2007)

andre schrieb:


> Es geht um Software vom Marktführer, mit der unzählig viele Programmierer täglich ihren Kampf ausfechten.


Genau. Das ärgert mich auch immer, wenn ich mit solchem Mist zu tun habe (flexible kenne ich noch nicht aus eigener Erfahrung): Weil die zu faul oder unwillig sind, ordentliche Werkzeuge zur Verfügung zu stellen, verschwenden tausende Anwender Zeit und Nerven.
Mein Vorschlag an den Marktführer: Stellt den Quellcode von flexible zur Verfügung und etwas Dokumentation über den Aufbau der Projektdateien und das Binärformat des Codes für die Panels. Dann findet sich bestimmt jemand, der:
- Der die gleiche Funktionalität ohne .NET implementiert, falls das der Punkt ist.
- Eine abgespeckte Version baut, entweder für "kleine" Panels oder ohne einige esoterische Funktionen, je nachdem was hierbei der Punkt ist.


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2007)

@Zottel und @Andre

100% Ack


----------



## rs-plc-aa (14 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Zottel und @Andre
> 
> 100% Ack


 
ebenfalls...!

Ich glaube daß ich in manchen Punkten einfach nur missverstanden wurde.

Ich finde das was der Marktführer in 3 Jahren zustande gebracht hat alles andere als lobenswert - kein Thema. Nur seit dem Hotfix7 jetzt unlängst hatte ich bislang keine Probleme mehr damit -> das fand ich erwähnenswert (es könnte ja ein Aufwärtstrend sein). Es läuft, einen leistungsfähigen Computer vorausgesetzt, auch mittlerweile recht annehmbar. Daher kann ich nur raten für die die das HF7 noch nicht installiert haben es doch mal zu testen (vorher Backup usw. natürlich nicht vergessen) und sich selber ein Bild davon zu machen - mehr nicht.

Dafür gabs auch schon einen extra Thread...

Das Problem mit der noch größeren Dateigröße der Projekte kann ich jedenfalls überhaupt nicht bestätigen - im Gegenteil -> wenn man den Vorschlag einmal umsetzt und seine Grafiken in *.png oder *.jpg einfügt und zusätzlich noch die Größe so anpasst daß flexible sie nicht mehr selber skalieren muss sondern passgenau eingefügt werden können wurde bei mir die Datei sogar noch minimal kleiner... Der "Fehler" trat also nur bei *.bmp und (da bin ich jetzt nicht ganz sicher da ich das Format nicht verwende) *.TIFF auf (also den nicht komprimierten Formaten).

In diesem Sinne, nichts für ungut.


----------



## crash (18 April 2007)

*WinCC flexible 2007*

*




Produktankündigung:          
  SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2007*

http://www.automation.siemens.com/hmi/html_00/microsites/wincc-flexible-2007-overview.htm


----------

